# Should uber allow you to change ratings after a tip in app?



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

So many times I'll give aower star rating to a pax going to New York or airport with no cash tip and later on get a delay tip in the app. Should uber allow you to adjust your ratings after an in app tip


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Who cares? You want a tip, ask for it.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

This is one area where lyft is much superior. Preposterous that Uber forces drivers to rate passengers immediately after each ride is completed.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

No. A tip is not required and should not effect a passenger's rating.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

RebULfyt said:


> No. A tip is not required and should not effect a passenger's rating.


Completely disagree.

Tipping is common in all service industries: hospitality, travel, and food service and transportation. We operate in a service industry and the news is filled with stories of the compensation of TNC drivers. Look at all of the drivers who get tips: shuttle drivers (particularly if they handle luggage), limo drivers, taxi drivers. We should, too.

The absolute best a non-tipper can get ratings-wise from me is a 4 on Lyft. If I get a min-fare from a Lyft passenger who does not tip the best they can get is a 3 (I never want to see their cheapskate asses again). I re-rate every passenger to a 5 that tips (even min-fare riders), as long as they tip within the 24 hour window. If not, tough tittie, live with the four. Cash is King: you can be an ass, but if you're an ass with the cash (and you share it with me), welcome aboard.

I don't have that capability on Uber. So I have to default to 5, but I dock for other things (making me wait, etc.).

I would love to see Uber and Lyft add more information about the requests:

1) How many rides a rider has taken.
2) How long a rider has been active on the platform.
3) Average total fare across last 10 rides.
4) Percentage of rides tipped over the last 10 rides.
5) Average tip amount.

There'd be some real fast rider behavior modification ....

[NG]Owner


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

RebULfyt said:


> No. A tip is not required and should not effect a passenger's rating.


Ok, what If restaurant servers were allowed to rate their customers do you think that they would not rate them low if they did not tip



Declineathon said:


> Ok, what If restaurant servers were allowed to rate their customers do you think that they would not rate them low if they did not tip


 Or better yet what if servers didn't get any tips at all and just got a couple of stars to let them know they're doing a great job and they had to pay for their own food, cook it up in their own kitchen, and serve it to customers that the app provided.

see how ridiculous your comment is


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> see how ridiculous your comment is


Yawn.

You just compared Rideshare to waiting tables yet my comment is ridiculous? :roflmao:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Non-issue in Chicago. The drivers cannot see the pax rating.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Should uber allow you to adjust your ratings after an in app tip


They do don't they?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> They do don't they?


That's not available in the US, I'm told. We're lucky to still have it in Australia.

Try it out - go to https://help.uber.com/partners/sect...s?nodeId=52bc7e57-ff96-415a-a357-ba5ca0b39cd9 and then select the city selector at the top right and change it to Miami or something - half the "Issue with a rider" options vanish (I wonder if it works in reverse for US drivers selecting the city selector and saying they're in Sydney?)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> So many times I'll give aower star rating to a pax going to New York or airport with no cash tip and later on get a delay tip in the app. Should uber allow you to adjust your ratings after an in app tip


I think rating based on tips is not as effective as people think. If they were otherwise respectful, pleasant people, i give them 5.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kyanar said:


> Try it out - go to....


I'll take your word for it... thanks for the response. I'm not really so interested that I will undertake research and analysis on a feature that does or doesn't exist in another country.

Hence my post question
"They do don't they?"
Apparent answer -
"No".
.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

RebULfyt said:


> Yawn.
> 
> You just compared Rideshare to waiting tables yet my comment is ridiculous? :roflmao:


Yeah, it is.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

✌


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> Ok, what If restaurant servers were allowed to rate their customers do you think that they would not rate them low if they did not tip
> 
> 
> Or better yet what if servers didn't get any tips at all and just got a couple of stars to let them know they're doing a great job and they had to pay for their own food, cook it up in their own kitchen, and serve it to customers that the app provided.
> ...


You also don't really get to rate a restaurant server and affect their ability to remain employed. Unless they royally **** up, the restaurant manager makes you feel heard then slaps the server on the back with a smile. Apples and oranges


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> They do don't they?


No. If you choose that option it will basically tell you, "No, you cannot, but here is why you should feel good anyway..."



NGOwner said:


> Completely disagree.
> 
> Tipping is common in all service industries: hospitality, travel, and food service and transportation. We operate in a service industry and the news is filled with stories of the compensation of TNC drivers. Look at all of the drivers who get tips: shuttle drivers (particularly if they handle luggage), limo drivers, taxi drivers. We should, too.
> 
> ...


Regarding your first request, Lyft does tell you how long someone has been a rider. It's the first thing I check whenever I see a highly-rated rider, especially a 5.0.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Honestly if you read pax comments on any articles about Rideshare your opinion is forever tainted.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> Yeah, it is.


Safely driving someone from point A to point B in one piece without a crash is not as important as walking across a hall to bring hungry people overpriced food they could have made at home ?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Safely driving someone from point A to point B in one piece without a crash is not as important as walking across a hall to bring hungry people overpriced food they could have made at home ?


Well. When you put it that way.

Funny thing. Got a single beer at the bar. Overpriced at $11.

Milenial bartender, she just looked like a rideshare non tipper. So, .... yeah.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

NGOwner said:


> Tipping is common in all service industries: hospitality, travel, and food service and transportation. We operate in a service industry...


I agree with you that rideshare is a service industry. What I am unsure of is what people are doing to earn a tip. Just doing the job doesn't earn the tip. At least right now, while it isn't the social norm to tip rideshare like you do hospitality, food service and yes, cab drivers.

Uber can help with this, but they wont. So awareness that stiffing your Uber driver is just like stiffing your waiter is key to changing these norms. The faceless transaction will make this difficult.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is why we can't have nice things. Loose lips sink ships.

When tipping was first introduced on Uber you could go back and change ratings. People were posting here that they were 1-4* non-tippers.

Uber reads this site. They changed it so that you had to rate immediately after the ride was done. They didn't say so but I'd bet Dara's last dollar it was because of people saying they rerated non-tippers lower.

If you've got a hack/strategy don't post it here


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I rarely get cash tips.
I often get tips on every ride in a night or about 5 out of 6 rides. Usually less than 2 per weekend is cash.

I have had a couple passengers complain that uber has a limit on how much they can tip.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Passenger rating shouldn’t be affected by a tip or not, just like a drivers rating shouldn’t be affected if they hand out water and mints to the riders. Tips and amenities are optional.


----------



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

RebULfyt said:


> No. A tip is not required and should not effect a passenger's rating.


it should affect a passengers rating. stfu


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

georgiahomeboy said:


> it should affect a passengers rating. stfu


it shouldn't affect a person's ratings but then again we shouldn't be working for peanuts.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I cant steer public sentiment, only influence my passengers, (tip jar, please tip on the app, thanks in advance for the on app tip!, etc. ) I clear 20%. Would be 50% if everyone tipped. 

And now I dont tip waiters, just write in 5 stars, excellent service, so they will feel good about their job walking a plate of food from one side of the restaurant to the other, loading bags in the table, fueling the restaurant, insuring the restaurant, safely not spilling the drinks, providing navigation to the bathroom, etc. 

Yeah, this gig has been a real eye opener.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> So many times I'll give aower star rating to a pax going to New York or airport with no cash tip and later on get a delay tip in the app. Should uber allow you to adjust your ratings after an in app tip


DB move rating people low because of not getting a tip.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

The problem is that most pax still think that driver's get 75% or more of the fair they pay so they don't think tip is needed .


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I think rating based on tips is not as effective as people think. If they were otherwise respectful, pleasant people, i give them 5.


I agree with this. The problem with U/L's rating system is there's no separate rating for average and good. It's either 5 stars or fail, for both drivers and pax. So I give anyone I'd pick up again in similar circumstances (i.e, anyone who is reasonably polite and doesn't make problems), 5 stars. Theoretically, if the rating sytem were different, I might give such pax an 'average' rating and reserve the 'good' rating for tippers and the like. But that's not the case.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Just do away with rider ratings because this is the reason that they do not matter. Driver ratings are far more useful.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Problem with rating is 50%of pax don't rate driver. I think rating should restart for driver's each month. And a lot of pax think they are rating Uber not driver's. Pax also rate according to directions, the time it takes you to get to them. I know Uber says if it's for yraffice or GPS it doesn't count against you. But that's only if the pax says that what it's for. Most don't give a reason for the rating they give.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Trust me, if it is clearly the app or pax Uber will do nothing about the rating


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

NGOwner said:


> Completely disagree.
> 
> Tipping is common in all service industries: hospitality, travel, and food service and transportation. We operate in a service industry and the news is filled with stories of the compensation of TNC drivers. Look at all of the drivers who get tips: shuttle drivers (particularly if they handle luggage), limo drivers, taxi drivers. We should, too.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I've been thinking for the longest time now that part of the information they should be presenting in the ping is the Percentage of rides a rider tips, and the percent of the fares the driver tips.

Percent tip of rides, and Percent tip per fare:

Rider 1 PTOR: 0% PTPF: 0%,
Rider 2 PTOR: 90% PTPF: 10%

That first rider would quickly get the freaking hint he better start tipping or get better shoes 'cause he's going to be doing a lot of walking. The second rider would find herself picked up quickly and with a smile on my face happy to serve.

Uber created this freakin stupid rider non-tipping culture and it's doing next to nothing to fix it when fixing it would be next to trivial, and cost them nothing.

I suspect they don't want to because they're capturing tips from tipping pax by increasing their fares on the basis that if they're willing to tip they're probably willing to pay more for the ride. Do I know that for a fact no, but I dang sure suspect it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I hear they tip much better on Uber Eats


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> That's not available in the US, I'm told. We're lucky to still have it in Australia.
> 
> Try it out - go to https://help.uber.com/partners/sect...s?nodeId=52bc7e57-ff96-415a-a357-ba5ca0b39cd9 and then select the city selector at the top right and change it to Miami or something - half the "Issue with a rider" options vanish (I wonder if it works in reverse for US drivers selecting the city selector and saying they're in Sydney?)


Be a good way to get deactivated 
for fraudulent activity ILL PASS....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The ratings system sucks period, every driver and rider has their own opinion what the number of stars means. Here is the rating system I would love to see:

I would love to see the rating system changed to this for both Lyft and Uber:

Both riders and drivers will need to answer before requesting or accepting next trip.

*Rider:*
Would you ride with this driver again?

Yes: Thank you have a nice day.
No: Warning! Selecting no will flag this driver for never being matched with you again in the future. This could affect your wait time for future ride requests
Continue with no?
Yes: Thank you, you will no longer be paired with this driver.
No: Cancels and takes rider back to original question.


*Driver:*

Would you drive this rider again?
Yes: Thank you have a nice day.
No: Warning! Selecting no will flag this rider for never being matched with you again in the future. This could affect the number of ride requests you receive in the future.
Continue with no?
Yes: Thank you, you will no longer be paired with this rider.
No: Cancels and takes rider back to original question.


Driver and rider ratings would show as a lifetime percentage rating based on the percentage of Yes and No's received by the Driver or Rider.

Also a system needs to be put in place that keeps riders from creating new accounts to start their ratings over. Doubt that will ever happen as it would most likely need to be based of SS# and that would have security issues.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't even recall last time I down rated someone. They have to be a pretty big ass wipe or do something extremely dumb for me to down rate. So, it's rather irrelevant for me.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> So many times I'll give aower star rating to a pax going to New York or airport with no cash tip and later on get a delay tip in the app. Should uber allow you to adjust your ratings after an in app tip


Rating a passenger for their tip is just wrong. It's a gift. Just because someone doesn't gift you doesn't mean they did anything wrong, or behaved poorly. In some cultures, like Australia, there is no tipping culture. UBer pretty much killed the tipping culture for the first 5 years.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I love this topic.

First we're told, only give 5-stars to tippers.

Then we're told, never pick up anybody with 5-stars.

:confusion:


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It doesn't really matter, it's not like you'll ever see them again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> It doesn't really matter, it's not like you'll ever see them again.


Depends on your market. I see repeat PAX all the time. Regulars weekly or more, tourists multiple times in the same week. And also repeat tourists from 6-9 months ago. Hell I had one young lady 5 times one Saturday night as she was bar hopping all night long. At one point I asked her if she was stalking me, we both got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> So many times I'll give aower star rating to a pax going to New York or airport with no cash tip and later on get a delay tip in the app. Should uber allow you to adjust your ratings after an in app tip


What is change when downrate??? What is change when 5 star??? Exactly, quick time to close trip. Tips, compliments, badge, rating nothing change. Only money from trips that what make you satisfied. Remember no one or some people tip the driver. Those tips don't change you life. Rating is useless. Time is valuable. 5star quick and faster way to next request....,


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I've been thinking for the longest time now that part of the information they should be presenting in the ping is the Percentage of rides a rider tips, and the percent of the fares the driver tips.
> 
> ...


 Just like Uber says now on a long pickup, they could say on the Ping request, "Tip possible" (based on Pax's history of tipping).


----------



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I hear they tip much better on Uber Eats


no. They don't


----------

